# low oil pressure light, abs, brake, warning lights



## kidvw (Feb 28, 2004)

Driving my car home today 
2004 R32
and all of a sudden "Warning, low oil pressure. shut engine off. Plus I got lights for abs, brake, Traction control, and the tach needle dropped to zero. Then normal 

Then five minutes later same thing. So I park it and check oil level, good. Opened the oil cap and can see oil.
no leaks anywhere

Any Ideas????


Thanks for the help


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

some electrical issues for sure. if you say the abs light came on. no physical relation between the abs system and the oil system except the instrument cluster showing . so star by there.


----------



## kidvw (Feb 28, 2004)

*fixed it*

So here is what I found after a few hours of wire chasing. I found some wires that had chaffed through. They are abs related, located on the ass end of the rear diff. Fixed the wires and cleared the codes. Problem solved.
there was no stored codes for the low oil pressure warring light. Just abs


----------

